# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  VIewMatrix for WorldToScreen

## NoxiaZ

Hi,

Anyone found the pointer for the viewmatrix? - I struggle finding the pointer and the information about the ViewMatrix so I can create WorldToScreen.
Any idea on how to find it?

Was much easier in WoW where you could spin the camera around  :Big Grin:

----------


## ejt

Isometric view...

----------


## NoxiaZ

> Isometric view...


See I would lie if I said that makes any sense for me  :Big Grin: 

Beside just knowing that 1 tile in D2 should be 15 px, i would like to get that from the game, without hardcoding it - If possible. 
Also I have been trying to find the zoom scale, havent been able to do that.

Might have another name then "ViewMatrix"

----------


## ejt

> Might have another name then "ViewMatrix"


Yes, isometric projection, or isometric view.

----------


## NoxiaZ

Ah okay, thanks ill remember that  :Smile:  

Do you have any information about where or how i can find it ?

----------


## NoxiaZ

I seem to have figured it out, without using any memory information.
I came up with this code:




```
   public Vector2 WorldToScreen(Size windowSize, Vector2 playerLocation, Vector2 targetLocation)
        {
            var tileToPxSize = 15;
            var height = windowSize.Height;
            var width = windowSize.Width;
            var center = new Vector2(width / 2, height / 2);
            var subtract = Vector2.Subtract(playerLocation, targetLocation);
            subtract = Vector2.Transform(subtract, Matrix3x2.CreateRotation(45));
            var data = new Vector2(subtract.X * -tileToPxSize, subtract.Y * -tileToPxSize);
            var data1 = Vector2.Add(center, data);
            return data1;
        }
```

----------

